# More Gold I just Finished



## jeneje (Oct 17, 2012)

Just finished washing this little batch, looks to be a good run.
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2012)

You didn't put enough corn flakes in that bowl.... that's cheating!! :lol: 

That batch looks good. I'll be glad when I start processing all my gold fingers, pins and other stuff. 

Nice job.

Kevin


----------



## jeneje (Oct 17, 2012)

testerman said:


> You didn't put enough corn flakes in that bowl.... that's cheating!! :lol:
> 
> That batch looks good. I'll be glad when I start processing all my gold fingers, pins and other stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know, i've fallen on hards times...dont even have milk... :lol: 
Ken


----------

